# Expat looking for a room or apartment



## morganss (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm over here from the UK in a pretty low paid job at Dalma Mall between Musaffah and MBZ. It is a great job though and I am doing it primarily for the experience and opportunity to use it to work my way up, but due to being in such a low paid position I am finding it very difficult to find somewhere to live in the Abu Dhabi area. I really didn't know how difficult it would be as a British expat to find housing in comparison to my filipino, indian and pakistani colleagues. I'm working 6 days a week and currently working through my day off and on most evenings as well so I am finding it very difficult to put serious time into finding a place to live. If anyone has a room I am able to rent or knows of any advice for me, I would greatly appreciate it. I am currently living on the floor of a friend's house but he has to find somewhere else before the 18th of this month. He is a UK expat too, so if anyone has space for 2 people that would be good also.

I'm a 29 year old male, very clean and easy to get along with, enjoy a good chat but also respect the privacy of others. Thanks in advance to anyone helping me out even if just with a bit of advice!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i would look at mussafah residential just across the road from dalma mall, but tehnically sharing accommodation unless company provided etc is illegal and considered subletting.


----------



## morganss (Feb 4, 2014)

Hmm, yes. I only discovered this after moving here. I am finding it a real problem finding affordable living on my own. Went to Reem village today to see if anything was available there, nothing is. Are there any other decent compounds like Reem village that are affordable for one person like me? I have 1500aed per month to put toward a room or place.. 2k at a push but that means I will have to not eat very much. My company assured me this would be enough to find a place to rent before I moved here. It may be easy as a filipino or Indian, but I don't think they considered how hard it might be for a British expat to find somewhere cheap.. 

Thanks for your reply busybee2, any further advice would be appreciated as I'm really struggling here and don't want to have to move back to the UK already!


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

morganss said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm over here from the UK in a pretty low paid job at Dalma Mall between Musaffah and MBZ. It is a great job though and I am doing it primarily for the experience and opportunity to use it to work my way up, but due to being in such a low paid position I am finding it very difficult to find somewhere to live in the Abu Dhabi area. I really didn't know how difficult it would be as a British expat to find housing in comparison to my filipino, indian and pakistani colleagues. I'm working 6 days a week and currently working through my day off and on most evenings as well so I am finding it very difficult to put serious time into finding a place to live. If anyone has a room I am able to rent or knows of any advice for me, I would greatly appreciate it. I am currently living on the floor of a friend's house but he has to find somewhere else before the 18th of this month. He is a UK expat too, so if anyone has space for 2 people that would be good also.
> 
> I'm a 29 year old male, very clean and easy to get along with, enjoy a good chat but also respect the privacy of others. Thanks in advance to anyone helping me out even if just with a bit of advice!



Housing is the toughest thing to find in AD. A friend used to rent an apartment in Khalifa City A. It was a one bedroom flat, part of a villa complex. It was a legally partitioned building. You can find those around KCA and Mohammed Bin Zayed City, they usually range between 20,000-30,000 for a Studio per year. Maybe you'll find something at a lower cost. I always say this, REALLY make sure it is a registered contract.
You didn't state what your budget is, I understand it is extremely low, and yes it is a HUGE pain in the neck roaming around even with estate agents which is why the internet should be your friend. Check dubizzle.com and make some phone calls. Ask a lot of questions to make sure that the listings are genuine and not just placed to lure you into looking at high-cost rentals.
Your nationality shouldn't be an issue. Yes, some areas are more catering to certain ethnic communities or geared towards single-working males, but my friend is a female in her late 20's as well and she didn't have a problem as you just have to focus on finding a good location. You're a male so your options are better.

Good luck.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It is an extremely low budget you have, so it will be a lot of work. I know people who used to rent a room on AD island (nothing special in an old villa but ensuite bathroom and balcony) plus use of kitchen and space in the fridge.... for 5,000 Dirhams per month! Others from the UK and Australia I know have shared smaller but newer places for similar costs (not less than 4,000 per month).
Now there is no rent cap, accommodation prices are going sky high. So maybe more people will rent out a room, despite it being illegal. I wish you good luck.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> It is an extremely low budget you have, so it will be a lot of work. I know people who used to rent a room on AD island (nothing special in an old villa but ensuite bathroom and balcony) plus use of kitchen and space in the fridge.... for 5,000 Dirhams per month! Others from the UK and Australia I know have shared smaller but newer places for similar costs (not less than 4,000 per month).
> Now there is no rent cap, accommodation prices are going sky high. So maybe more people will rent out a room, despite it being illegal. I wish you good luck.


its illegal to sublet and thats exactly what you are saying to do.. you cannot do that as you will not be able to get the visa etc.


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

look on dubizzle


----------



## newbiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I am wondering how you took a job without proper housing coming from the UK. 2000AED per month will be really hard to find. I guess you must start asking the Filipinos and indians for a solution out. Khalifa city A might be helpful. Look over the internet too. dubizzle.com is best.


----------

